# Smallest Electric Car ... an electric Peel 50



## DavidP (Jun 9, 2010)

Using a Peel 50 body shell ... 
I think I woud be more comfortable staying on the sidewalk ... 
Parts 1 ... Part 2 automatically following ... and the origional Peel 50 automatically following ... 
I'm working on a much LARGER car ... similar to the Isetta in the 3rd video ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4J...8B9AA5D4&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=25


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

That was great! I laughed soooo hard! I don't mean in a bad way either. I wasn't laughing at it, I was enjoying it. It would be so cool to have something like that sitting in my living room. People would think it's just a conversation piece, a non-functional model, because of what I do. Then, I could drag it outside and drive away! When he took it inside the office building I was wide-eyed, mouth open, in amazement then I had to stop the video to dry my eyes so I could see the rest!


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm with David; while it's cool they made such a small, functional vehicle, there's no way I'd feel safe getting out on the road with that.


----------

